# E-cigarette Research Advocates Group



## Alex (2/7/14)

Now here's a great site for up to date research on ecigs
http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php

Here is a link to one of the latest
Switching from cigarettes to e-cigarettes has significant health benefits, according to a survey of more than 19,000 users

Reactions: Like 1


----------

